# Matt Halpern - 22 Faces Drum Playthrough



## bulb (Jun 4, 2015)

Matt just uploaded this to youtube!
Enjoy!


----------



## pdbeaton87 (Jun 4, 2015)

This man must change snare heads daily...that thing doesn't stand a chance! Nice cover of Matt Halpern doing his best impression of Matt Halpern though!


----------



## Hbett (Jun 4, 2015)

pdbeaton87 said:


> This man must change snare heads daily...that thing doesn't stand a chance! Nice cover of Matt Halpern doing his best impression of Matt Halpern though!


I think I remember one of the members of periphery saying that they changed drum heads every couple takes while recording Juggernaut. This man is a basher if there ever was one.


----------



## toothbrush (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## pkgitar (Jun 5, 2015)

He is a sick player that's for sure! I don't know if he plays the cymbals like that on the actual recording, but it's a bit too much maybe. There's not a lot of time to just groove with all the cymbal accents.

Nice engineering of the drums too by Nolly if it's true that there is no sample replacement. Especially on that snare. Damn!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 6, 2015)

Damn. Just... damn!


----------



## pdbeaton87 (Jun 7, 2015)

I like Spencer's vocals and all but I think it should be a recurring thing for Periphery to release both versions, the original with vocals and then one without..I would purchase both.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Jun 10, 2015)

pdbeaton87 said:


> I like Spencer's vocals and all but I think it should be a recurring thing for Periphery to release both versions, the original with vocals and then one without..I would purchase both.


----------



## behindthen0thing (Jun 23, 2015)

good job misha and matt. Come to korea, I'll hook ye up


----------

